# What type of glue is safe for re-gluing the foam back to goggles?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

As the question states, what kind of glue can I use to secure some of the spots where the foam is starting to come loose on my goggles?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hot glue gun


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Depends on where the foam is coming apart I would guess..

My Anons have 3 layers of foam and the outer layer is coming off. I would assume hot glueing the outer layer would case a hard spot to form, therefore rubbing my forehead off. But if the base layer of foam that's attached to your goggles themselves is peeling, hot glue should work for that.

You would need some sort of extremely flexible and thin setting glue for the outer layer.... Maybe an epoxy?


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

just get a new pair on whiskey or something for super cheap


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^^
Exactly what I did...

Got a pair of Carbon Fiber colored Oakley A-Frames for $30


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

it's the part where the goggles and foam meet


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Then your probably golden with using a hot glue gun. Just be careful not to put to much on..... You might actually be able to see the marks where they originally glued the foam on and kinda go by that.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

you need a glue stick or something to apply it to the frame, if you press on the foam to bond it then the glue will soak into the whole area where it will just bond to itself


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Explain? I can't picture what your saying... It will soak into the foam your saying? 

If he puts the glue onto the frame, then pushes the foam against it gently I don't see why any issues should arise?


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

I have used auto body trim glue . It stays flexable and bonds well to all plastics.You could also try something like shoe goo.If you use hot glue make sure it is exterior sticks because the interior sticks release when the get wet.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a specific product or brand? I want to make sure that I get the right adhesive so it's done right the first time.


----------



## SkiBachelor (Dec 30, 2015)

I know this forum thread is old, but I highly recommend going with Bob Smith's Foam Cure. This glue is not only flexible when it dries, but it also crystal clear. The cure time is roughly 15 to 30 minutes, but it also allows you to make minor adjustments here and there instead of oops, I'm screwed with some adhesives. 

Bob Smith Industries Flexible Foam Cure Craft Glue 1 oz 4 oz BSI141 BSI142 | eBay


----------

